# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Seabear H3, dive smartwatch, Seabear GmbH, Leoben, Austria

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Seabear GmbH

----------


## Airicist

SEABEAR H3 

Published on Nov 6, 2014




> Smart watch, dive computer, outdoor watch. The SEABEAR H3 is the first watch-size dive computer with a color OLED screen. Apart from the NITROX/TRIMIX decompression algorithm with up to 8 programmable gases the H3 features a precise tilt compensated compass, an altimeter and an NFC interface for seamless integration into mobile environments.


Article "H3 outdoor smartwatch dives seas, climbs mountains"

by C.C. Weiss
January 26, 2015

----------

